# Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel? ~ überarbeitet und aktualisiert ~ August/2013



## Zacky (23. Juli 2013)

*Wieviel Futter benötigt ein Koi?*

Die Koi-Karpfen vertragen eine Menge an Nahrung und essen auch so viel wie sie bekommen, denn sie haben keinen Magen, der ihnen sagt: "bin satt".

Aus diesem Grunde ist es wichtig die Futtermenge und auch die Art von Futter entsprechend abzustimmen. Die Futtermenge ist u.a. von den Temperaturen abhängig, da die Koi das Futter bei entsprechenden niedrigeren Temperaturen nicht so gut verwerten können. Im Grunde sagt man, dass etwa 0,5-1,5% des Körpergewichtes als tägliche Futtermenge bei etwa 20°C ausreichend sind.

Bei höheren Temperaturen verbessert sich das Wachstumspotenzial bei entsprechend verstärkter Fütterung. Dies wirkt sich natürlich auch durch eine sehr hohe Belastung an Ausscheidungen und Sauerstoffzehrung auf das allgemeine Teichklima und den Filter aus. Hierbei ist auf eine sehr gute Filterung, öfter durchgeführte Filter-Reinigung und einer ausreichenden Belüftung des Teiches zu achten. Beabsichtigt man jedoch eine deutliche Wachstumssteigerung und füttert entsprechend, sollte die Futtergabe über 9 kleinere Portionen auf den Tag verteilt werden.

Bei Temperaturen von unter 8-10°C nehmen die Fische für gewöhnlich keine Nahrung mehr auf, da eine Verwertung kaum noch erfolgt. Jedoch kann man über die kalten Temperaturen sog. Winterfutter verabreichen, welches leicht verdaulich und aus Weizenkeimen ist.

Im Bereich von 10-15° sollte das Futter auch leicht verdaulich bleiben und es empfiehlt sich das normale Futter mit Weizenkeimfutter zu mischen und anfänglich nur 1% je Tag füttern. Mit steigenden Temperatur kann der Weizenkeimanteil deutlich verringert werden. 

Jenseits der 15° sollte die normale Fütterung mit 0,5-1,5% erfolgen, welche über 3-4 Futtergaben am Tag verteilt wird.

Als einfache Hilfestellung sagt man auch; *Verfüttern Sie nur so viel, wie die Fische in 3-5 Minuten fressen.*



*Wie berechne / schätze ich das Gewicht meiner Fische?*

Wenn die Fische nicht regelmäßig ganz konkret gewogen werden, kann man halt nur schätzen. Was sicherlich der normale Umstand wäre.

Hier ist mal eine ungefähre Richtwerttabelle.


 3 Monate,   8-10 cm,  15 Gramm
 5 Monate, 10-13 cm,  45 Gramm
 8 Monate, 13-15 cm,  70 Gramm
12 Monate, 15-20 cm, 100 Gramm
16 Monate, 25-30 cm,  350 Gramm
20 Monate, 31-35 cm,  600 Gramm
24 Monate, 36-40 cm,  800 Gramm
 36 Monate, 45-50 cm,  1100 Gramm
 3-4 Jahre, über 50 cm,  2000 Gramm
4-5 Jahre, über 60 cm,  4000 Gramm
5-7 Jahre, über 70 cm,  7000 Gramm
über 7 Jahre, über 80 cm, 11000 Gramm
Bei laichreifen Weibchen ist das Gewicht im Vergleich zu gleichgroßen Männchen etwas höher.​

Quelle u.a.: Literatur "Koi" von Hickling, Martin, Brewster, Fletcher​ 

*Was für Futter sollte ich geben?*​ 
Diese Frage ist natürlich auf Grund der Vielfalt von verschiedensten Angeboten/Herstellern nicht einfach zu beantworten.​ 
Die Hauptbestandteile von Koifutter sollten jedoch, Eiweiße (Proteine) - Lipide (Fette) - Kohlenhydrate - Vitamine und Mineralien sein.
Als Standard-Futter (wenn man das so sagen kann) sollten die Bestandteile wie folgt aufgeteilt sein:​ 
Eiweiße 35-45% ~ Lipide 8% ~ Kohlenhydrate 30-35% - Mineralien (Rohasche) 12%​ 
Die Zugabe von Vitaminen durch direktes Verfüttern von geschnittenen Orangen, Salat und Gemüsewürfeln ist durchaus möglich. Auch Zusätze wie geriebener Knoblauch, Schrimps, Garnelen und Lebendfutter wie Mückenlarven oder Regenwürmer sind gerne angenommen.​ 
_*Bei Gemüse weder Erbsen noch Mais, da die Schale nicht verdaulich ist und auch der Anteil an Kohlenhydraten weit über dem notwendigen Maß liegt.*_​ 
Quelle: Literatur "Handbuch der Koipflege" von de Kock, Watt​ 
Alle Angaben sind natürlich ohne Gewähr, nicht abschließend und auch nicht voll umfänglich. Die Angaben sind nach besten Wissen und Gewissen unter Auswertung der hier benannten themenbezogenen Literatur erfolgt.​


----------



## drwr (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo Zacky,

da sind aber einige Halbwahrheiten und Fehler drin. Woher stammt denn das ??
Auch die Prozentzahlen sind falsch. 6,5 % z.B. stammt aus der Mast und da würden die Karpfen keine 3 Jahre überleben ....
Schon bei der Prozentzahl als solches muß nach Alter unterschieden werden, und nach der
Eiweißverdaulichkeit usw. 
Auch Eiweiß und Fett stehen in einem unmittelbaren Zusammenhang usw.

Rohasche stellt kein Äquivalent für Mineralien dar. Mineralien sind nur ein Teil der Rohasche.

Fütterungen sollten es mindestens 12 sein, bis zu 18 täglich.

Winterfutter mit Weizenkeimen ist Quatsch und erzeugt Mangelernährung 

usw usw.

Da geht es wild durcheinander.
Im letzten  Koi Kurier sind ein paar interessante Anmerkungen zum Futter drin, auch die Tipps eines Züchters der ersten Gilde sind hilfreich.
Oder Bücher von Prof. Steffens etc.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## fbr (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo Wolfgang,


> Fütterungen sollten es mindestens 12 sein, bis zu 18 täglich


Das sind bei 18 Fütterungen in 24 Stunden alle 80 Minuten Futter!
Wie lange sollen die Fische das durchalten?


----------



## Zacky (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Diese Informationen habe ich mir in den besagten Bücher zurecht gesammelt und hier zusammengefasst bzw. kurz gehalten.
Wenn das alles so falsch ist, dann sollten wir das Ganze vielleicht gemeinsam überarbeiten bis es halt stimmig ist und die Halbwahrheiten zu Wahrheit werden.

Und das Thema ist bitte kein Werbethema für Futtersorten.


----------



## Patrick K (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo Koi Kichis 

Ich füttere im Moment bei 22° Wassertemperatur  4-6 mal eine Hand (ca. eine Suppenkelle) voll, im Teich selbst schwimmen ca. 25 Kg Fisch.

Ich orientiere mich allerdings nach der cm/Kg Tabelle die hier aufgeführt ist und denke die passt besser zu Koi.

http://www.koigarten-mueller.info/japanische-koi/fuetterung-der-koi/index.php

Die Tabelle von zacky passt wohl eher zu Mastspieglern als zu meinen Torpedos 

noch was zur Rohasche:
Rohasche

Zur Ermittlung des Rohaschegehaltes wird die Probe in einem Muffelofen bis zur Gewichtskonstanz auf 550 °C erhitzt [6]. Dadurch werden alle organischen Bestandteile vermuffelt (verbrannt) und der Rückstand ist der Gehalt an Rohasche. Das sind abhängig von der Probe v. a. Mineralstoffe und Sand. Der Wert Gesamtmasse des Futtermittels abzüglich des Werts der Rohasche ist die organische Masse (OM). Die organische Masse setzt sich aus Rohprotein, Rohfaser, Rohfett und NfE zusammen. Quelle Wikipedia 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futtermittelanalytik#Rohasche

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo @-All

Habe mir mal die verlinkten Websites von Patrick angeschaut und finde eigentlich, dass ich mit der Angabe der Zusammensetzung nicht unbedingt so daneben liege, wobei hier keinerlei Angabe zu den enthaltenen Kohlenhydraten vorhanden ist. Rein rechnerisch, würde sich aber die von mir herausgelesene Mengenangabe, mit den Angaben dort gleich stellen. Die Tabelle mit den Gwichtsangaben ist da schon detailierter und gibt auch andere Angaben, keine Frage. Meine Übersicht war eine Tabelle mit "Leistungskurve", welche sich nur auf die 100gr. - Schritte beschränkte. Sorry ~ 

Ich werde die Betreiber der Website fragen, ob wir diese Tabelle bzw. deren Angaben hier auch dirket verwenden dürfen.

Ich werde den Thread oben dann nochmal überarbeiten und würde mich freuen, wenn weitere konstruktive Kritik, aber auch Hinweise und Infos kommen, die letztendlich auf eine allgemein gültige Richtigkeit in diesem Thema schließen lassen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*



Zacky schrieb:


> *Wieviel Futter benötigt ein Koi?*
> 
> 
> _*Bei Gemüse weder Erbsen noch Mais, da die Schale nicht verdaulich ist und auch der Anteil an Kohlenhydraten weit über dem notwendigen Maß liegt.*_​



Heul, wo sie doch so gerne Mais mögen


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Meine drehen bei Mais auch total durch!

Jetzt bin ich jedoch unsicher geworden.
Mal schauen was da noch kommt.


----------



## Starvalley (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Mhhh...ich sehe das wohl alles zu einfach. Ich gebe meinen Koi mal hier, mal da eine Hand voll Futter. Meistens bleibt dann über Nacht ein Rest drin (dann scheinen die wohl satt zu sein - und sie sind auch nicht überfüttert oder fett), welcher am nächsten Tag über den Skimmer entsorgt wird.

Mais bekommen meine gelegentlich - da drehen die total durch. Mögen die lieber als Seidenraupenpuppen. Ist auch irgendwie lustig, wenn sie auf dem Mais "herumkauen" und anschließend die Schale wieder (ausspucken).


----------



## drwr (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo,

dann sollten wir uns an die Arbeit machen und ein paar Richtlinien erarbeitetn.
Ich schlage vor wir fangen mit der Fütterung an.
Vorab aber noch eine Anmerkung zu der Anmerkung mit den 18 Fütterungen :
Gefüttert werden sollten 0,5 bis 1,5 % des Körpergewichts und das auf 18 Protionen aufgeteilt.
Da gibt es kein Durchhalten, es sind zwar 18 Fütterungen aber deshalb wir die Menge nicht größer. Damit hat der Koi die Möglichkeit diese kleine Einzelportion in seinem Darm zu verarbeiten. Bei der sonst üblichen Fütterung 1 x 3 Hände voll für jeden am Tag schiebt es - simpel ausgedrückt - die ersten Pellets schon wieder hinten raus, während der Koi immer noch oben reinstopft.
Verdauung ist ein zeitintensiver Vorgang und die Verwertung ist bei vielen kleinen Portionen über den Tag - nicht den ganzen !! - verteilt wesentlich besser.
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal die Richtwerte für die sachgerechte Fütterung einstellen, das kann dann diskutiert werden.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Wolfgang,
auf die Zusammenstellung freue ich mich schon.
@Zacky, toller Beitrag. 

Es gibt viele Halbwahrheiten und wir sollten versuchen die gemeinsam zu klären.

Ich muss nicht immer deiner Meinung sein aber am Ende sollten ein paar allgemeingültige Verhaltensregeln rauskommen, die unseren Koi gut tun.


----------



## dragsterrobby (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo Starvalley,
Mais bekommen meine gelegentlich - da drehen die total durch. Mögen die lieber als Seidenraupenpuppen. Ist auch irgendwie lustig, wenn sie auf dem Mais "herumkauen" und anschließend die Schale wieder (ausspucken).[/QUOTE]

Moin moin, 
ich habe noch nie gesehen das meine Koi die Reste vom Mais wieder ausspucken und im Wasser oder im Filter finde ich die evtl. Reste auch nicht!
Evtl. sollten wir auch mal klären welcher Mais verfüttert wird, frischer oder Mais aus der Dose z.B.


----------



## dragsterrobby (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo,
ich finde die Diskusoin um die Futtermenge nicht schlecht aber nun doch ziehmlich verwirrend.
Genaue Größe bestimmen usw, Mais oder nicht und und und.
Ein genaues Maß kann es da ja nicht geben, sei denn man mißt seine Koi.
Ich denke das es gutes Futter sein sollte und dann ist die Futtermenge eben Erfahrungssache.
Sollte schon in relatiev schnell weggefressen werden und ich finde dann merkt man es schon an der Art wie sie fressen. 
Wenn sie keinen Hunger haben, schwimmen sie nur unter dem Futter herum und nehmen ab und zu mal was und es dauert schon eine Zeit bis es weg ist.
Wobei wenn sie richtig Dampf haben es relatiev schnell weg ist!


----------



## Zacky (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo Günter

Das es alles verwirrend zu sein scheint, tut mir ja leid......aber ich dachte halt, dass wir mal einen fertigen Beitrag erstellen der jedem Interressierten eine etwaige Linie aufzeigen sollte. Die Fragen, nach dem WIEVIEL und WAS und AB WELCHER TEMPERATUR und so weiter, tauchen halt immer wieder auf. Ich habe meine Informationen lediglich aus den Büchern geholt, die ich hier Zuhause zur Verfügung habe. Man sieht es ja schon daran, dass die prozentuale Angabe landläufig 1-3% Futtermenge sind und Werner schon sagt, 0,5%.

Auch sind die Erfahrungen von Usern mit anderem Futtergaben, wie z.Bsp. besagter Mais, ganz unterschiedlich.

Die Gewichtsübersicht (wird gerade überarbeitet) könnte aber für jeden Koiliebhaber wichtig sein, da relativ viel vom Gewicht der Fische abhängt. Es bringt ja auch nichts, wenn ich zu viel Futter in den Teich werfe, was die Koi nicht schaffen zu fressen. Die übrigen Futterreste bleiben im Teich, lösen sich auf und belasten wieder die Filterung. Neben dem, dass das Futter auch noch teils recht viel Geld kostet muss ich nichts unnötig füttern.

Die Frage z.Bsp. wäre auch, ob sich in dem Fall der mehrfachen Fütterung von kleineren Mengen, ein Futterautomat anbietet, da sicherlich viele User noch anderen Hobby's wie "arbeiten gehen" und so, nachgehen müssen. Das jetzt mal nur aus Sicht der optimalen Füterungsbedingungen, nicht des Hobbys wegen.

Das wir keine einheitliche Richtlinie bzw. fest geschriebene Werte finden werden, ist schon klar - da auch jeder Teich anders ist und dieser vielleicht so gar recht viele natürliche Nahrungsressourcen auf Grund seiner Größe, seines Aufbaus usw. bietet.

Mein Ziel wäre es halt gewesen, dass wir das Thema so weit wie möglich gemeinsam komplettieren und jeder seine Erfahrungen mit einbringt, damit wir eine gute schnelle Übersicht abgeben können.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo
Ich habe da eine Seite im Netz gefunden die,auch das Thema Futter für Koi behandelt,weiss nur nich genau ob ich diese verlinken darf(kann)
Der Verfasser der Seite schreibt im eigentlichen das Koi alles das was Menschen auch essen den Fischen angeboten werden könnte.


Gruß R.


----------



## Zacky (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

@-All

Habe heute den ersten beittag überarbeitet und eine neue Tabelle zur Größenbestimmung bekommen und gleich eingebunden. Ich hoffe, dass diese Tabelle besser geeignet ist und mehr Zuspruch findet. :beten

@-Patrick: Ich würde dann den Teil deines Beitrages mit dem Hinweis auf die Größentabelle ändern bzw. teils löschen, da hoffentlich jetzt erledigt. 

@-Wolfgng: Ich habe die prozentualen Angaben zur Standardfütterung geändert.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo Zacky 

im prinzip wäre mir das egal , aber ich würde hier alles so drin lassen wie es reingesetzt wurde und dann ersten Beitrag als Kopie, immer wieder anpassen ,wie soll sonst jemand, der das ganze liest, das alles verstehen

ich möchte mich auch nicht auf das verlassen wollen / müssen, was hier 4-5 Mitglieder als Gott gegeben reinsetzen, je mehr hier, ihr Wissen und erfolgreiches Tun, Preis geben umso besser wird dieser Beitrag

wenn das ganze dann soweit "Druckreif" ist würde ich es unter Grundsätzliches zur Koi fütterung oben rein setzen (wie Zuchtformen der koi zB.)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Morgen 
Das könnte auch dazu beitragen ( http://www.koigarten-mueller.info/japanische-koi/fuetterung-der-koi/index.php )

Gruss Reiner


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hallo Reiner

ähmmmm stimmt ,siehe Beitrag 5

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hi,

da ich meinen Koi und mir den Stress nicht antun möchte:

Wie ermittelt ihr den so die Größen ohne die Fische raus zu fangen. 

Zollstock anhalten geht ned, die halten nicht still............... :__ nase

Und einfach so schätzen will ich auch nicht, es heißt doch eigentlich, unter Wasser sieht man ca. 2/3 der eigentlichen Größe oder?

Was nehmt ihr da so als Maßstab/ -ansatz?


----------



## Zacky (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hast Du etwa kein Bandmaß an verschiedenen Stellen auf den Teichboden geklebt, bevor Du den Teich geflutet hast!?  ...aber die Frage ist berechtigt... 

Nee, aber mal im Ernst. Da die Fische zum Füttern auch mal nach oben an die Oberfläche kommen, kann ich sie z.Bsp. im Vergleich zu den im Teich befindlichen Granitkanten in etwa einschätzen. Auch im Verhältnis zum Futterring kann man evtl. Vergleiche ziehen und selbst, wenn sie am Boden über oder neben dem Bodenablauf schwimmen (sofern man diesen sieht).

So mache ich es zumindest. Spätestens bei einer gelegentlichen Kontrolle auf __ Parasiten, könnte man auch den einen oder anderen Fisch - je nachdem wieviel kontrolliert wurden - vermessen und dann anhand dessen eine Größe zu den anderen Fischen ableiten.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fütterung von Koi - Was? Wieviel?*

Hi,

Okay.................. 

Da wir am WE mal wieder unseren Koi-Dealer besucht haben, konnten wir mal wieder einen Koi nicht da lassen wo er war. 
Der ist uns quasi entgegen gesprungen weil er so'n Schmacht hatte.................  

Da wir ihn vor der Entlassung in den Teich noch im Unterwasser Foto Aquarium zum Fotoshooting hatten, können wir die Größe recht genau mit ca. 27cm Länge angeben.

Dann könnten wir nächste Tage mal beim füttern gucken, wie oft er von seiner Länge her in die Länge der großen rein passen würde. 

Und wenn ich mir das so angucke, wenn ich am Teich stehe, sind da dann schon einige Klopper zwischen 60/70cm bei.....................


----------

